# Any bbq competitions?



## northern greenhorn (Mar 28, 2010)

I live in northern IL, about 50 miles northwest of Chicago, and I was wondering if there are any bbq competitions around the northern IL, or Southern WI. area, that the public is welcome?


----------



## capt dan (Apr 6, 2010)

Look here, you'll  find many.

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php


----------

